# Anyone looking for Riparium Planters?



## Andy D (23 May 2014)

Hi All,

After scouring all the £1 stores for some suitable planters I found these in the ASDA £1 section:






It measures 15x8x8.5cm 

Hope this helps!


----------



## sciencefiction (23 May 2014)

These are nice. You may need to use mesh inside to prevent the substrate from escaping through the big holes.
The ones I use are from ripariumsupply.com and they only have holes on the bottom and two out the back for the suction cups and the plants will find any little hole to grow massive roots out of them eventually. My peace lily's roots have become a shrimp heaven as they've caught moss on them too that grows happily but generally it doesn't look that nice in between submerged plants


----------



## Andy D (23 May 2014)

Mesh will definitely be needed.

I like the ones on Riparium Supply but these are £1!


----------



## Dominic (24 May 2014)

I've got these from poundland   I decided against them in the end though because my setup allowed me to just wedge plants  Bigtom and Alistair used these though i think


----------

